# Did you ever get out of a class presentation in school?



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I always went through with presentations despite really dreading them. I would anticipate them for weeks, then when I did them I would feel awful. 

However, in my first semester of college I couldn't go through a presentation in Psychology class. The class was not a traditional classroom, it was more like a mini theater because the seats were arranged the same way a theater is, each row of seats was above the row in front of it. The classroom was alot bigger than your traditional high school classroom as well. This made presentations more intimidating because literally everybody was positioned to look down to you. This freaked me out and for the first time ever, I told my professor I couldn't go through the presentation because I was too anxious. He was cool about it and gave me a grade for just turning in the written portion. 

I dreaded this presentation for months, until the last two weeks when I made the decision to tell my professor I couldn't do it. I was so relieved afterwards


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Nope. :/ Though in junior high I kind of "got out" of having to recite a poem in front of the class...by hiding behind a lectern and having puppets do it instead. :lol The class loved it so much the teacher had me do it again for video.

Ah if only one could always hide behind puppets...


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Nope, I always managed to get through mine by reading word for word off a piece of paper whenever I had issues with it (ie. most of the time).


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

props for you for actually doing presentations. i have always skipped class when a presentation was due.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I remember in primary school I had to do one so I faked sick ans went to sick bay and I had no intention of doing it but I my teacher came down and told me to come back and do it I said I have not even made a presentation poster she said it ok come back and talk and that it I said I got no speech so she said it ok so I did it and just just asked me questions about my topic and once I finish ask me if I still wanted to gi back to sick bay I said no im fine now haha


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

MiMiK said:


> props for you for actually doing presentations. i have always skipped class when a presentation was due.


There was one instance where we had to recite a poem in front of the class, there was no way in hell I could do that so I skipped class. I tried going home but the supervisors caught me and said why wasn't I in class, so I told then I had to get something from my locker. I ended up hiding in the bathroom for one hour until the class was over.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, two times in college. One I may have done an alternative assignment after explaining things to my teacher, I don't remember. The other I missed class (on purpose, lol) and the teacher just overlooked it and I think gave me the points. It was a very minor presentation. All I had to do was present findings or something. I may have just had to stand there w/ my group, in fact. My memory of that time is a little fuzzy.


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

A lot of times. Damn stutter.


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep I got out of 2 presentations in high school.

one was in my sophomore year and the second one was in my senior year of high school. 

My sophomore year of high school I was to scared to do my class presentation. It was on some book we read in class(don't remember the name). I was to scared to go up there. So the teacher thought peer pressure would work so she got the whole class to start chanting my name to go try and encourage me to go up their I that didn't work and was a bit surprised that being peer pressured wouldn't work on me so she just gave me an A on the presentation then graded the essay part. 

Then my senior year we had a substitute teacher and we had to write one paragraph what our favorite movie was and and book was. So when it was my turn I couldn't speak at all. I was stuttering and mumbling. So the substitute teacher took the paper out of my hand so she could read it out loud herself and then I jut ripped it out of her hands and ran back to my desk as fast as I could. I seriously thought I was going to get dentition or something for ripping the paper out of her hand but luckily didn't.

Presenting is just dreadful, I wish no one had to do it in school.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Once in highschool. I didn't ask. I was ready to do my presentation, but the teacher told me it was ok if I didn't want to, because he knows I'm shy. So of course I said no. He gave me an A. The thing is, I don't mind giving presentations though.


----------

